# Tagesrucksack um 20l für große Leute



## Sven_Bike (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack für Tagestouren oder auch mal 1-2 Übernachtungen. Ich denke 20-25l sollten reichen. Allerdings bin ich 194cm groß und die meisten Rucksäcke sitzen somit nicht gut.

Sehr gut gefällt mit der Evoc Trail in XL, allerdings brauche ich nicht zwingend einen Protector und ich befürchte, dass mir der Rucksack aufgrund des fehlenden Lüftungssystems und dem dicken Buchgurt einfach zu warm wird. Sitzen tut er aber super, sieht top aus und die Fächeraufteilung gefällt mir auch gut.

Könnt Ihr andere Rucksäcke empfehlen, die vom Sitz her wie der Evoc sind allerdings etwas besser belüftet sind? Eine Wasserblase soll auf jeden Fall passen und gern kann der Rucksack auch farbig sein.

Besten Dank!


----------



## bajcca (1. Juni 2013)

Hi Sven,

Der Vaude Tracer könnte Dir gefallen, das Rückenteil ist verstellbar und kann sehr gut angepasst werden. Super Fachaufteilung, Regenschutz, Trinkblasenfach und in verschiedenen Farben erhältlich. Fällt groß aus, d.h. 20 l (mir reicht der 16l) ist bestimmt ausreichend und ist auch recht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. Juni 2013)

Deuter trans alpine pro oder "normal"


----------



## Veloce (2. Juni 2013)

Schau mal da 
http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/product/1-70/33203/Trans Alpine 32 EL.html


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. Juni 2013)

Evoc BC2 evtl?

bei Rose auch in Bunt, aber teurer
ansonsten ist immer noch die beste Lösung für den Rucksack-Kauf:
Sportgeschäft mit großer Auswahl gehen
alle Rucksäcke in der Größe raus suchen
mit denen zu den Hometrainer gehen, mit Gepäck füllen, und testen

Deuter/Ergon/Vaude etc. nehmen sich imho alle nicht viel, jeder Hersteller/Rucksack hat seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Sven_Bike (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Leider gibt es die Ergon Modelle nirgends, zumindest hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden in München. Aber prinzipiell finde ich den BX3 ganz gut.

Den Vaude Tracer schaue ich mir noch mal an, ich meine ich hab in der City nur andere Modelle gesehen und die haben alle am Hüftgurt zu hoch gesessen. Die Deuter saßen auch alle recht hoch, so dass der Hüftgurt zu weit oben war, aber ich muss noch mal ein paar Modelle probieren, denke ich. Trans Alpine Pro 28 gefällt mir ganz gut auf der Website...
 @Laphroaig10
Das ist ein älterer Ergon, kein Evoc.


----------



## TOM4 (4. Juni 2013)

Bei den vaudes kannst die höhe des hüftgurtes einstellen. Ich hab den tracer 16l und bin eigentlich zufrieden - nur könnte er eine spur größer sein - vor allem seitdem ich knieschoner mithab - da wirds dann doch schonmal eng mit dem platz


----------



## Sven_Bike (5. Juni 2013)

Von den Vaude gefällt mir der Tracer hier sehr gut, allerdings sehe ich da keine Höhenverstellung (alternativ das 20L Modell):
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bike/Bike-Rucksaecke/Tracer-25-basalt.html

Verstellbar sind diese hier wohl, allerdings finde ich die optisch nicht so ansprechend wegen dem geriffelten:
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bike/Bike-Rucksaecke/Tracer-20-blue.html

Hat jemand einen Evoc und kann was zu der Belüftung sagen? Ist das erträglich oder sind die Dinger total warm am Rücken und Hüfte?


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Juni 2013)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Deuter/Ergon/Vaude etc. nehmen sich imho alle nicht viel, jeder Hersteller/Rucksack hat seine Vor- und Nachteile



Sehe ich nicht so. Solch eine Rückenlängenverstellung wie beim Ergon habe ich bei den meisten (oder allen?) anderen Rucksäcken noch nie gesehen. Es ist mir vollkommen unverständlich wie ein Rucksack wie der Deuter Transalp immer wieder in Tests gut abscheiden kann, die Rückenlängenthematik aber komplett ignoriert.

Ich selbst bin mit 1,90 m jetzt nicht gerade extrem gross, aber der "Beckengurt" eines Deuter Transalp ist bei mir ein Bauchgurt und somit ist die Lastverteilung absolut mangelhaft. Die EL Variante. laut Deuter für extragrosse Menschen, will mit nur einem Rucksack einen Grössenunterschied von satten 15 cm abdecken, was reichlich naiv ist.


----------



## Sven_Bike (6. Juni 2013)

Genau das ist ja das Problem, die meisten Rucksäcke sitzen einfach bescheiden... Die Evoc sind bedingt durch den Protector in drei unterschiedlichen Größen verfügbar, das ist schon echt gut gemacht... Die Deuter passen mir eigentlich alle nicht.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2013)

Der Vaude Transalp 30+5 ist höhenverstellbar, halt nur was grösser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitex (6. Juni 2013)

Ich habe den Deuter Attack 20, den habe ich für den täglichen gebrauch mit Bike. Es passt zwar nicht so viel rein, 3 1,5l Flaschen und kleinkram oder weiches was man pressen kann 

Es reicht aber für den Alltag


----------



## Sven_Bike (7. Juni 2013)

Der ist aber auch recht schwer. Brauche nicht zwingend einen Protector und würde wegen der Größe eher einen Evoc nehmen...

Naja, muss wohl noch mal die Münchener Shops abklappern, vielleicht findet sich ja noch was und ich muss noch ein paar Modelle testen. Gibt es die Ergon irgendwo in München? Habe noch nichts gefunden, muss mal bei Rabe gucken, der Laden steht auf der Website von Ergon.


----------



## GregPac (7. Juni 2013)

Sven_Bike schrieb:


> Von den Vaude gefällt mir der Tracer hier sehr gut, allerdings sehe ich da keine Höhenverstellung (alternativ das 20L Modell):
> http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bike/Bike-Rucksaecke/Tracer-25-basalt.html



Die Tracer Modelle 2013 haben das nicht mehr. Du kannst nur versuchen das Modell 2012 zu kaufen. Hab meinen 2012 von Stadler im März geholt.


----------



## MucPaul (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche gesucht und bin beim Vaude Bike Alpin 20+5 fündig geworden.
Super Rückenteil, Expander und Gurte lassen sich komplett von S-XL verstellen.

Schau mal auch bei Globetrotter am Isartor. Karstadt Sport hat sehr viel Auswahl.


----------



## Gurgel (8. Juni 2013)

Die verstellbaren Vaude sitzen bei mir (2m) auch deutlich besser als alles von Deuter. Evoc Freeride noch besser. Für normale Touren (insbesondere an heißen Tagen) bin ich mit meinen Splash 20+5 aber ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Sven_Bike
Bei Stadler sind der Tracer 16 und 20 mit verstellbarem Hüftgurt noch erhältlich kannst sie ja mal probieren und wenn sie nicht passen zurück schicken.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (8. Juni 2013)

Probier aber evt. trotzdem auch die etwas größeren Modelle. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass mir die kleineren Vaude trotz Verstellsystem nicht ganz so gut gepasst haben wie der Splash oder der Alpin, weil sie in der Länge ein paar Zentimeter kürzer waren. Mag mich aber täuschen. Ist schon ne Weile her, als ich die Modelle durchprobiert habe.


----------



## Boshard (8. Juni 2013)

EVOC FR Trail 20L und in vielen Farben zuhaben
Oder den EVOC FR Enduro 16L auch sehr gut.


----------



## -Kawa- (9. Juni 2013)

Ich habe den  Ergon BX3 und möchte kein anderen mehr haben der ist super leicht hat viele Fächer wo man alles schön vernünftig verstauen kann für eine Tages Tour bekommt man alles gut verstaut.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30610_BX3-Rucksack-.html

Problematisch wird das dann nur wenn man Knie und ellenbogenschoner noch mit nehmen möchte geht zwar auch noch aber danach ist er Rappel voll dafür find ich den ergon BA3 ganz gut da kann man die schoner außen am Rucksack anbringen 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34342_BA3-SuperEnduro-Rucksack-Modell-2013-.html

Werde mir für mehrtages Touren den BX4 kaufen 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34341_BX4-Rucksack-Modell-2013-.html
Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen durch die Gegend Fahr seh ich immer wie verschwitzt ihre Rücken sind (deuter attack, deuter Race ) was ich mit den ergon nicht so extrem habe .
Einstellmöglichkeiten wie bei den ergon bx Modellen hab ich noch bei kein anderen Rucksack gesehen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juni 2013)

Sven_Bike schrieb:


> Gibt es die Ergon irgendwo in München? Habe noch nichts gefunden, muss mal bei Rabe gucken, der Laden steht auf der Website von Ergon.



Ergon BX3 (15/18 Liter) oder BX4 (30/35 Liter) einfach online (z.B. bei Rose.de) mit 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ausprobieren und bei Nichtgefallen zurück schicken. Wenn ich nur das kaufen könnte, was Händler vor Ort hätten, würde ich wohl zu Fuss gehen müssen.

Ich habe meinen BX3 nach Probefahrt mit 4 Litern Wasserballast behalten.


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. Juni 2013)

Habe den Deuter Superbike 18 EXP und bin selbst 1,93m groß. Er sitzt zwar relativ hoch, aber nicht unbequem oder störend. Hat ein normales Volumen von 18l, ist aber mittels Reißverschluss um 4l erweiterbar.


----------



## vase_t (14. Juni 2013)

Sven_Bike schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem, die meisten Rucksäcke sitzen einfach bescheiden... Die Evoc sind bedingt durch den Protector in drei unterschiedlichen Größen verfügbar, das ist schon echt gut gemacht... Die Deuter passen mir eigentlich alle nicht.



Den Deuter Trans Alpine gibt es auch für Lange: 
http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/product/1-70/33203/

EL-> Extra Long. Mir hat der bei 1,96m gut gepasst.


----------



## MucPaul (15. Juni 2013)

Guckst Du hier: 
Vaude Bike-Alpin 25+5. Review bei einem 1.93m Biker

http://www.amazon.de/review/RQWKQSA...el=detail-glance&nodeID=16435051&store=sports


----------



## Spokenippel (15. Juni 2013)

kann da auch nur den deuter transalpin uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. 

die evoc rucksäcke sind für das was sie "tatsächlich" können völlig überteuert und qualitativ vor allem verarbeitungstechnisch kommen die an keinen deuter ran.


----------



## Paddinho (17. Juni 2013)

GregPac schrieb:


> Die Tracer Modelle 2013 haben das nicht mehr. Du kannst nur versuchen das Modell 2012 zu kaufen. Hab meinen 2012 von Stadler im März geholt.



der ist übrigens gerade im Angebot - allerdings nur in grün 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-rucksack-tracer-20.html,a18591


----------



## Bastczuak (12. Juli 2013)

hey grüße euch,

ich muss mir für die kommende trek bike attack auch noch ein Rucksack zulegen. Heute ist mein Vaude Tracer 20 gekommen..tja leider ohne die Größenverstellung  (warum haben die das 2013 weggemacht????) Naja soviel Auswahl für große Leute bleibt da ja nicht mehr. 

Ich wollte euch fragen, die die einen Deuter Trans Alp haben, kann man dort auch FF-Helme haltbar befestigen? Das wäre bei mir ein großes Kriterium! Wenn nicht bleibt mir ja nur noch der Ergon BA3. Evoc bleibt außen vor!

Grüße Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (12. Juli 2013)

Wie wärs mit nem EVOC?
z.b. Evoc FR Enduro 16L    (mit Rückenschutz)
giebt es in mehreren Größen.


----------



## Bastczuak (12. Juli 2013)

mhh ja ware eine Möglichkeit, aber für den Preis gefällt mir der Ergon BA3 besser!


----------



## Deleted 274812 (12. Juli 2013)

Osprey Zealot 16 in M/L ist auch sehr schön lang geschnitten. Deutlich länger als die ganzen Vaude.


----------



## Bastczuak (12. Juli 2013)

uhh danke für den tipp 

hast du den selber?


----------



## Deleted 274812 (13. Juli 2013)

ja, hab ich selber


----------



## FXP_Freak (26. Juli 2013)

Bei 16-20L solltest du dir mal den Deuter Attack angucken oder den Dakine Amp oder Drafter.
Ich bin von Evoc auch weg. Die sind wirklich total überteuert wenn man die Qualität der Verarbeitung zum Preis setzt. Hatte selber einen Evoc Trail in XL. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten ging eine Naht auf worauf er repariert wurde nach Reklmation, 6 Monate später dasselbe am Huftgurt wo mir die Reperatur dann verwehrt wurde. Bei der Hotline dann erstmal Dampf abgelassen und selber reparieren lassen und danach verkauft. 
Und nun fahr ich seit über 1 jahr nen Deuter Attack welcher wirklich super ist


----------

